# GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung



## Fränki (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 mein Anliegen ist an alle Leser gerichtet, die Erfahrungen mit so einem Hand-GPS-Gerät ergänzend zum Echolot haben.

 Mein Echo ist etwas älter, aber sehr zuverlässig, also zu schade um es auszurangieren. Daher möchte ich mir ein Hand-GPS als Ergänzung zulegen. Ich dachte an ein Garmin etrex irgendwo zwischen etrex h und etrex 30. Allerdings habe ich 0 Ahnung von diesen Geräten. Wichtig wäre eigentlich, dass ich Koordinaten eingeben kann und die Stelle auf See schnell wieder finde (Unterwasserberg, Kante.... ), bzw. dass ich bestimmte Punkte markieren und benennen kann und auch diese schnell wieder finde. 

 Da ich so ein Gerät nur 1 mal im Jahr in Norwegen (zweitrangig eventuell auch zum Pilze sammeln in Deutschland - wäre dann wohl mit Karte besser?) nutzen werde reicht natürlich ein preiswertes, auch gebrauchtes Model. 

 Neues Echolot mit allem drum und dran kommt erst einmal nicht in Frage. 

 Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand gute Ratschläge geben könnte, welches Gerät für mich in Frage käme. Das Gerät sollte auch nicht zu kompliziert bedienbar sein. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand so ein Gerät preiswert zu verkaufen.

 Vielen Dank im Voraus.

 Fränki:c


----------



## ODS-homer (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

ich nutze ein etrex30 mit einer kostenlosen OSM-karte auf der speicherkarte.
im gegensatz zum h kriegst du beim 30 halb europa aufs gerät, das gefummele mit dem aufspielen neuer karten nervt.
nutze so ein ding zum angeln, trekken, geocachen etc pp und kanns weiterempfehlen.


----------



## juma (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

Nimm dein Handy und installiere eine App aus dem play store GPS Tracker oder Fishing points oder Navionics oder oder oder ....und mit dem gesparten Geld gehst schön mit deiner Frau essen


----------



## Fränki (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

Hallo, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist diese OSM-Karte schon auf der Speicherkarte drauf? Wenn schon mit Karte, kann man dann zusätzlich eine Seekarte drauf bringen?


----------



## Fränki (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

Hey Juma, du wirst lachen, aber ich habe noch immer ein uraltes Nokia zum "Telefonieren". Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp. Falls ich mir ein neues Handy kaufe, dann weiß ich wenigstens wo ich so eine App runterladen kann. Na ja, aber das Gerät sollte auch schon wasserdicht und stoßfest sein.


----------



## ODS-homer (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*



Fränki schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist diese OSM-Karte schon auf der Speicherkarte drauf? Wenn schon mit Karte, kann man dann zusätzlich eine Seekarte drauf bringen?



nö, du kaufst dir ne kleine micro-sd karte, lädst die datei runter und spielst sie drauf.
ich nutze diese karte


----------



## Fränki (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

Danke dir für die Infos. Falls ich dann mal Hilfe brauche, werde ich mich noch mal melden. Ist das okay für dich?

 Gruß Frank


----------



## ODS-homer (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

kannst du gerne machen
gibt aber auch jede menge gute seiten, wo das ganze auch anfängern gut erklärt wird


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind .... hätte hier noch ein neuwertiges Dakota 20 rumliegen inklusive Schutzhülle und neusten OSM Karten. Wenns einer braucht .....


----------



## til (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

Navionics aufs Handy würde ich empfehlen. Da ist dann auch eine schöne Seekarte dabei. Einzig zum Pilzesammeln ist es wohl weniger geeignet...


----------



## Fränki (2. August 2015)

*AW: GPS-Gerät als Ergänzung*

Hallo Thorsten,

 hat sich mit deinem "Dakota" schon was ergeben? Wirst du es noch brauchen für die nächste Reise? Noch habe ich mir keines gekauft, aber werde eventuell gleich mitbieten.

 Viele Grüße Frank


----------

